# Why isn't there an Australian alternative to Uber?



## PatrickPerth

Firstly, thanks for the forum. I was considering becoming an Uber driver but after studying here I thought, "No".

One thing I am wondering though is why there is no Australian alternative to Uber? It's not an intellectual property thing so why are Australian drivers giving 20% to Uber?

Surely it wouldn't be too hard for existing Uber drivers to fund some IT experts etc to create an alternative. You wouldn't need any car checks etc for at least a year, only accept existing Uber drivers. In fact, have the drivers own the business and employ administration.

I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be too hard to come up with a better system than the existing Uber with a lot more options for both drivers and passengers.

I think I read that there are 3,400 Uber drivers in Perth alone. Put in $100 each and that's $340,000 from WA alone to get things happening. (I'm not saying you'd get all drivers but it is still a larger number of drivers to draw from).

Maybe I am missing something obvious but I really think that there could be something in doing this.

Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## g00r

There are already white label systems you could deploy in under a week.
Though you would probably need that budget for marketing


----------



## MyRedUber

There's far more to this than just an app. There's a whole business structure, business registration, driver and customer support services, marketing, financial services, human resources, access to credit card services, then there's the server farm, networks, interface to mobile phone networks, arrangements with map providers, traffic services, etc, etc, etc... The app is just 1% of the whole picture.


----------



## UberDriverAU

MyRedUber said:


> There's far more to this than just an app. There's a whole business structure, business registration, driver and customer support services, marketing, financial services, human resources, access to credit card services, then there's the server farm, networks, interface to mobile phone networks, arrangements with map providers, traffic services, etc, etc, etc... The app is just 1% of the whole picture.


Bingo. A lot of people say that Uber is just an app, but that's simply not true. A pair of apps is but a small part of the overall picture.


----------



## PatrickPerth

Was just thinking that "Shofer" got themselves set up here in Perth recently so wouldn't be that hard to do state by state initially. The car inspections and all that you could leave for a while if you only took on existing drivers.

As for the IT and admin side of things, that's what you'd be paying others to set up and do - just a matter of finding the right people.

Be good if customers could also pre-book. That way if they were in your area, at least that would be one fare to get you started on a shift if you chose to take it.

Also, be good if the passengers knew if they fell below a certain rating, they'd be refused future service. Keep quality and respect up on both sides.

I think the biggest problem would be Uber dropping their prices even more to compete but you don't play that game; instead you run an ethical company that treats all parties well and market that. Customers who wanted the cheapest fare possible wouldn't be the customer you'd want and, drivers if they got screwed further by Uber would leave and join the new lot anyway.

Just some rambling thoughts ,
Pat


----------



## MyRedUber

PatrickPerth said:


> Why isn't there an Australian alternative to Uber?


In Sydney, we have GoCatch and their GoCar service. Same thing as UberX, same fares but no surge pricing. They have a couple of peak periods, 8:00-10:00 M-F and 22:00 to 2:00 Fri and Sat nights.
Not a lot of drives from them yet but picking up.


----------



## tohunt4me

PatrickPerth said:


> Firstly, thanks for the forum. I was considering becoming an Uber driver but after studying here I thought, "No".
> 
> One thing I am wondering though is why there is no Australian alternative to Uber? It's not an intellectual property thing so why are Australian drivers giving 20% to Uber?
> 
> Surely it wouldn't be too hard for existing Uber drivers to fund some IT experts etc to create an alternative. You wouldn't need any car checks etc for at least a year, only accept existing Uber drivers. In fact, have the drivers own the business and employ administration.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be too hard to come up with a better system than the existing Uber with a lot more options for both drivers and passengers.
> 
> I think I read that there are 3,400 Uber drivers in Perth alone. Put in $100 each and that's $340,000 from WA alone to get things happening. (I'm not saying you'd get all drivers but it is still a larger number of drivers to draw from).
> 
> Maybe I am missing something obvious but I really think that there could be something in doing this.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Pat


There you go !

Already on your way to your first million !


----------



## PatrickPerth

Not sure what tonunt4me's post means but I'm assuming that it is not positive so let me be a bit clearer...

I did a lot of research before making a decision to join or not join Uber. A lot of what turned me off joining Uber was the comments on this forum. I don't like my time going to waste and that is why I started this thread.

I have no interest in starting an alternative to Uber. Please get that.

...

Unless I have read everything wrong, most drivers complain about being unfairly treated by Uber. If that is true, and I have just assumed it is, from all the threads and posts here, I simply hate seeing people being abused; that was my motivation for posting here.

It was my only motivation for posting and it took me some time.

I offered a possible solution but I don't think any active member here is interested in exploring it despite this forum probably having enough people to make a difference/change.

So, I started off as being on the driver's side but now I am wondering if this forum might just be a place for victims to vent?

I really hope I am wrong on that but I definitely won't devote more time here. You have to stand up for yourselves at some point and, you, as a group, have the power to do it.

Fair enough?

And, seriously, my best wishes - I really do sympathise with you but can do no more than give you my thoughts above,
Pat


----------



## PatrickPerth

Before I wrote the post above, I hadn't checked the votes above. I now see that 2 others said it is a good idea. (I'm one of the three current positive votes - lol). It's not a huge result but I am the eternal optimist and appreciate those votes.

Before seeing that, I was going to do a quick post saying that I am one of the passengers that forces a tip on my driver (usually $5) and am really embarrassed on the rare occasion I forget to have some cash on hand. I find it a bit weird that I almost have to fight the driver for them to accept a tip; often I end up just dropping coins in their console.

Anyway, the post I wrote above was written a little bit in annoyance, and, I was going to say that instead of me tipping drivers in future, I'll just give them a link to this thread and say, "I used to tip. I know you are suffering but me tipping you will make no difference to your life so here is a card." The card would simply be a link to this thread.

Honestly, I'd give a tip as well because I'm like that (and I am not a wealthy person). But, on the trip, I'd also talk about drivers choosing to be victims versus recognising they have a lot of power.

You do, as a group, have a lot of power but I'm not sure you have a leader. One of you just needs to put your hand up I reckon.

Go for it!
Pat


----------



## tohunt4me

PatrickPerth said:


> Not sure what tonunt4me's post means but I'm assuming that it is not positive so let me be a bit clearer...
> 
> I did a lot of research before making a decision to join or not join Uber. A lot of what turned me off joining Uber was the comments on this forum. I don't like my time going to waste and that is why I started this thread.
> 
> I have no interest in starting an alternative to Uber. Please get that.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unless I have read everything wrong, most drivers complain about being unfairly treated by Uber. If that is true, and I have just assumed it is, from all the threads and posts here, I simply hate seeing people being abused; that was my motivation for posting here.
> 
> It was my only motivation for posting and it took me some time.
> 
> I offered a possible solution but I don't think any active member here is interested in exploring it despite this forum probably having enough people to make a difference/change.
> 
> So, I started off as being on the driver's side but now I am wondering if this forum might just be a place for victims to vent?
> 
> I really hope I am wrong on that but I definitely won't devote more time here. You have to stand up for yourselves at some point and, you, as a group, have the power to do it.
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> And, seriously, my best wishes - I really do sympathise with you but can do no more than give you my thoughts above,
> Pat


" If you build it,they will come".


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L)

tohunt4me said:


> " If you build it,they will come"


So true. 
There are all ready a number of companies that have started GoCar and Shofer in Perth, which appears to treat its drivers as Franchisees . 
Is anyone aware of any others.?


----------



## Instyle

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> So true.
> There are all ready a number of companies that have started GoCar and Shofer in Perth, which appears to treat its drivers as Franchisees .
> Is anyone aware of any others.?


GPU appear to be making use of ride sourcing legislated states with an upcoming or alternate service. Originally a more premium experience with licensed HC and Limo drivers with high end vehicles.


----------



## WollyDriver

The problem is that things may not be great, but they are not bad enough to encourage someone to go out and actually re-build Uber. Uber had the advantage of being first to market, they get the grass roots advertising, they get in the media because of their court battle with the states, RMS, ATO, taxis, etc. For someone to go through the 2 years (wild guess, could be longer, don't underestimate the importance of getting the platform right) of development to re-build the uber platform, then the time to advertise/market to both drivers and riders (you need drivers or else the riders aren't interested, and you need riders or else the drivers aren't interested (chicken + egg problem)).
There are lots of hurdles, none insurmountable, but they require capital, dedication, and time. At the end of all that, this new "company" needs to still make a profit, so they probably can't be much cheaper the uber (for riders) and as you said, you don't want a pricing war anyway (because Uber will win easily against your startup), and you can't afford to pay the drivers too much more or else you won't make any return/profit.

PS, yes, there are already alternatives in Sydney, went to pick up a pax, saw two guys on the curb obviously waiting for a car, they approached me to ask if I was their ride (go ride or something....) and I said no, waited and eventually my pax escaped the building and found me.


----------



## KKam

PatrickPerth said:


> Not sure what tonunt4me's post means but I'm assuming that it is not positive so let me be a bit clearer...
> 
> I did a lot of research before making a decision to join or not join Uber. A lot of what turned me off joining Uber was the comments on this forum. I don't like my time going to waste and that is why I started this thread.
> 
> I have no interest in starting an alternative to Uber. Please get that.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unless I have read everything wrong, most drivers complain about being unfairly treated by Uber. If that is true, and I have just assumed it is, from all the threads and posts here, I simply hate seeing people being abused; that was my motivation for posting here.
> 
> It was my only motivation for posting and it took me some time.
> 
> I offered a possible solution but I don't think any active member here is interested in exploring it despite this forum probably having enough people to make a difference/change.
> 
> So, I started off as being on the driver's side but now I am wondering if this forum might just be a place for victims to vent?
> 
> I really hope I am wrong on that but I definitely won't devote more time here. You have to stand up for yourselves at some point and, you, as a group, have the power to do it.
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> And, seriously, my best wishes - I really do sympathise with you but can do no more than give you my thoughts above,
> Pat


Hi Pat, Appreciate your thoughts.
In fact, I've been frustrated about this for the past 4 years. I have an IT / web background and I can confirm that apps like Uber existed even before uber was born. So although tech is something to get right, its not the main problem. The main hurdle is marketing, and that needs a lot of money and time.
Uber treats drivers like dirt, so any competition to uber would be welcome. It will come, just hope it comes soon!
Ken


----------



## PaulPerth

Guys, please.. stop thinking to Uber in term of app.. as KKam said correctly, Uber is MARKETING!!! But not some dollars... we are talking about gazillions


----------



## nickl

There is, but its a bit of a joke and having troubles fighting its legal battles. Uber has no trouble fighting its legal battles, because they funder over 50% of their capital for that purpose. _ie. They knew what they were doing was going to be illegal_


----------



## ghs

PatrickPerth said:


> Also, be good if the passengers knew if they fell below a certain rating, they'd be refused future service. Keep quality and respect up on both sides.


Mate, refusing customers - what type of business strategy is that ?


----------



## Chrissie

Well, Uber have rejected my car.

It's a 2013 Audi A1, but it's not on the Perth approved vehicle list.

So since I have a few friends who have said they would specifically call me if they knew I was an uber and they needed one, I'm going to try signing up with one of these others services mentioned here. Better than nothing.


----------



## Instyle

Chrissie said:


> Well, Uber have rejected my car.
> 
> It's a 2013 Audi A1, but it's not on the Perth approved vehicle list.
> 
> So since I have a few friends who have said they would specifically call me if they knew I was an uber and they needed one, I'm going to try signing up with one of these others services mentioned here. Better than nothing.


If it's a 4 door, shouldn't be a problem for any ride-sourcing co. Love the profile pic, I'd pay limousine rates for a driver like that!


----------



## ghs

Uber is a low class, unskilled job.

If you have a 2013 Audi then why do you want to drive for Uber ?

The income you make from Uber will mainly be offset by depreciation and maintenance.


----------



## mikechch

ghs said:


> Uber is a low class, unskilled job.
> 
> If you have a 2013 AUDI then why do you want to drive for Uber ?
> 
> The income you make from Uber will m be ENTIRELY AND THEN SOME offset by depreciation and maintenance.


Fixed it for you


----------



## ghs

what ??, that doesn't make sense ?


----------



## Chrissie

mikechch said:


> Fixed it for you


I'll have to go into the office and see if there's still a chance they can manually add my vehicle, I can't seem to add it from the website.


----------



## Jagman

ghs said:


> Uber is a low class, unskilled job.
> 
> If you have a 2013 Audi then why do you want to drive for Uber ?
> The income you make from Uber will mainly be offset by depreciation and maintenance.


I think a 2013 Audi A1 would b a good Uber car.
You can pick up a low km car for $20-25k, very fuel efficient, very well made and actually relatively cheap maintenance. Easy to drive and passengers love riding in fancy European brand cars.


----------



## mikechch

Jagman said:


> I think a 2013 Audi A1 would b a good Uber car.
> You can pick up a low km car for $20-25k, very fuel efficient, very well made and actually relatively cheap maintenance. Easy to drive and passengers love riding in fancy European brand cars.


Do you work for a Euro dealership, Jagman.....


----------



## Jagman

mikechch said:


> Do you work for a Euro dealership, Jagman.....


No, I just like them. They feel more solid with better materials, better fuel economy and just more comfortable. Servicing can be a little bit dearer if you use the dealers, but about the same if you get it serviced by a specialist mechanic. Overall, generally a nicer place to be.


----------



## Daniel_D

ghs said:


> Mate, refusing customers - what type of business strategy is that ?


Refusing Customers can be a good business decision as some customers are poor customers who deserve to catch taxi's, but the bar would be quiet high to ban a customer from any ride sharing platform - we have all had bad experiences with bad customers - Drivers need to come first sometimes - thats Ubers achelles heal - and maybe their evential downfall, uber is only as strong as its drivers.


----------



## MyRedUber

Daniel_D said:


> and maybe their evential downfall, uber is only as strong as its drivers.


Uber's purpose is to use drivers to amass a very large customer base for when they move over to driverless cars.
In the meantime, there are plenty of drivers willing to drive for them. And Uber will continue to weed out any that risk seriously damaging their reputation.
Drivers' willingness will be Uber's success, not their downfall.


----------



## mikechch

Jagman said:


> No, I just like them. They feel more solid with better materials, better fuel economy and just more comfortable. Servicing can be a little bit dearer if you use the dealers, but about the same if you get it serviced by a specialist mechanic. Overall, generally a nicer place to be.


Sure....


----------



## Daniel_D

MyRedUber said:


> Uber's purpose is to use drivers to amass a very large customer base for when they move over to driverless cars.
> In the meantime, there are plenty of drivers willing to drive for them. And Uber will continue to weed out any that risk seriously damaging their reputation.
> Drivers' willingness will be Uber's success, not their downfall.


Problem with uber is that they are not apple and cannot keep treating drivers as disposal items as the barriers to entry is relatively low as a company with deep pockets...ie google can enter the market and drivers can all flock to them if they received a better deal from them or whoever comes along, I believe that they have not built up any driver loyalty.


----------

